
Introducing PeopleSpark – a weekly pulse on your team - shayannafisi
https://medium.com/@mitchellharper/introducing-peoplespark-a-weekly-pulse-on-your-team-3957e3c66563
======
smt88
You are a terrible manager if you try to replace this part of your job with
software. A lot is lost when people are expected to proactively update you on
what they're doing, rather than answering questions that you choose to ask
them.

More importantly, it'd be nearly impossible to get most teams to do this.

